# Bushy low light stem plant.



## Indian fern (Jul 16, 2012)

Most of my stem plants including wisteria turns straggly in low light. What bushy plants can ou suggest?


----------



## Bluek24a4 (Mar 16, 2010)

Crypts.


----------



## mistahoo (Apr 25, 2012)

+1 although the crypts I like aren't bushy but more leafy 

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## Bluek24a4 (Mar 16, 2010)

They are more bushy-ish than stems are though and they grow well in low light.


----------



## mistahoo (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm not disagreeing. Just saying I don't really like the bushy crypts as much as the leafy ones. 

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Bluek24a4 said:


> Crypts.





Bluek24a4 said:


> They are more bushy-ish than stems are though and they grow well in low light.


The OP was asking about stem plants, and crypts are roseate plants. 


OP see if you can get ahold of some Rotala Rotundifolia 'green'. It grows well in lower light, and produces ample side shoots if aggressively trimmed.


----------



## Indian fern (Jul 16, 2012)

Noahma said:


> The OP was asking about stem plants, and crypts are roseate plants.
> 
> 
> OP see if you can get ahold of some Rotala Rotundifolia 'green'. It grows well in lower light, and produces ample side shoots if aggressively trimmed.


I have tons of crypts. I think I'm gonna go with rotala. It small leaves resemble bacopa. Thank you Noahma!

What about Najas?


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Indian fern said:


> I have tons of crypts. I think I'm gonna go with rotala. It small leaves resemble bacopa. Thank you Noahma!
> 
> What about Najas?


I was never able to get thick bushy stands of that. The rotundifolia 'green' is the thickest I have ever been able to get a stem besides macandra, which would require more light


----------



## Indian fern (Jul 16, 2012)

Noahma said:


> I was never able to get thick bushy stands of that. The rotundifolia 'green' is the thickest I have ever been able to get a stem besides macandra, which would require more light


Ooooooh.
I found some rotala rotundifolia green. Is it good?
Also bought some water sprite and tiger lotus. :3


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

limnophila sessiliflora. mine actually looks bushier in low light than high light (its does get a touch more leggy, but thats offset by the way its leaves change to be thinner, but reach farther).


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I would try HM (regular baby tears)


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I've had great luck with Bacopa australis.


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> I've had great luck with Bacopa australis.


+1 on Bacopa, its a really good low light bushy stem plant, it can also grow really tall


----------



## Rivercats (Aug 15, 2012)

Water sprite can get bushy and huge if you let it. I finally removed mine. I have a red tiger lotus and at about 4 months it is about 8 inches tall, 9-10" across (side to side), and about 7" deep (front to back). The only thing is when they start getting bigger you will want something in front of it to hide the stems. I've got some Crypt Wendtii "Florida Sunset" in front of it and the two compliment each other color wise.


----------



## Indian fern (Jul 16, 2012)

What I have again is rotala macrandra green narrow leaf. Grows fast.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Elodea densa, it will grow like a weed and you will find yourself with more than you know what to do with.


----------



## Indian fern (Jul 16, 2012)

but in low light it gets a bit stringy and doesnt look that bushy.


----------



## tinkerpuppet (Feb 13, 2010)

I have some 'cabomba' that is dense and bushy, bright light green. I have two 7w 6500k bulbs. Time will tell how well it does, but I've heard it should be okay.

Its the plant on the right side.


----------



## Indian fern (Jul 16, 2012)

That's asian ambulia. I really want it but I cant find it. Fanwort can get a little straggly too.


----------



## tinkerpuppet (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks IndianFern! I couldn't remember the name my lfs gave me, cabomba was the closest I found. But Asian Ambulia is it!


----------



## Indian fern (Jul 16, 2012)

I wish I can have it T_T
That plant I think is nowhere to be found in our country... :'(


----------



## babydragons (Mar 14, 2012)

What about hygro kompakt? I'm not completely sure if it is a stem plant but if you google it, you will see the short bushy look your looking for


----------

